# I'm new! Hello!



## j.smizzy (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi all,

New to the forum. I have a 2007 TT 2.0 TFSI Coupe.

Original factory interior (seats and door cards) were mineral grey which whilst in good condition (minus a small drivers side bolster) were a bit dull.

I've since changed these to red. Now I have a whole car interior sat around in my garage. Any ideas where I can sell it?

I've had it advertised as 'Buy it now' on eBay for a while but now I've resorted to bids.

Is there a for sale section here?

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Josh, For Market Place & PM access info, click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## j.smizzy (Nov 9, 2019)

Ah nice one thanks.

Guess I'll have to wait until I've made a few more posts!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

